
10 things to know about sleep as the clocks go back - xuanlq
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-41666563
======
DrScump
Just posted 2 hours earlier, 145+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15574814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15574814)

